# What Is Your Political and Religious Stance?



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

Please vote!


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

This is kind of difficult to answer, I'm not entirely sure where I stand politically
I guess moderate left, non religious, non spiritual


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

Not religious or spiritual, center (left-leaning).


* *




Apathetic agnostic, libertarian/anarchist.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

I think this most easily answered by Americans,
Where the Right and Left are so clearly defined.

Here the base for each party is full sexual minority rights,
The government will control the Water, Lights and Gas sectors of the economy,
They also will control the public transport and public utilities(garbage removal).

Here religion is not in politics either side of the "spectrum",
So isn't used as a arguing stand point.

Here the argument comes from who can best run the Government owned utilities and companies,
Not whether there should be more or less control.

I guess thats my two cents


----------



## SnowFairy (Nov 21, 2011)

Christian, moderate right.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

Personally; I tend to gravitate more to the moderated right; however, I do believe in the existance of a God; but not as it's usually conceived (human, white, bearded, five fingers; judging every action we do).


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Non religious and center but i don't really care for politics.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Christian and pretty far right.


----------



## Jerzy Urban (Apr 6, 2013)

Not religious, spiritual, far right.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm sorry to say OP, but this was not a very well made survey.

First of all, there is no distinction between the economic spectrum versus the political spectrum. One can be far right on economics and far left on politics, or vice versa. You need to understand that, but I am assuming that you are basing this spectrum on stereotypical Liberal vs. Conservative views which probably reflects the choices you offer. I'm here to tell you that this is not the case at all in terms of real political views. Take a look this following image:










This would be a more accurate way of discerning political views, versus (far right, centrist left, etc.) 

Your religious choices however, are quite sufficient. 

P.S. Not trying to annoy you, just letting you know. BTW, I'm Unitarian Universalist/Libertarian Right.


----------



## NoodlePan (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't fit on that poll.
Not religious, spiritual, fiscally conservative and socially liberal

"Fiscally conservative and socially liberal" is a loose way of saying libertarian. NOT to be mistaken for a centrist or some confused progressive. Agorist would be my specific political orientation.

EDIT: My idea of a left-right spectrum would be more government to the left and less to the right. Making extreme right having minarchy (limited government) and anarchy. Which is exactly where I'd place myself. But for some odd reason, everybody else's idea of the left-right spectrum has the same amount of government throughout... this logic I do not endorse.


----------



## JackCoates (Mar 1, 2013)

Spiritual - Not religious - Far left.


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

_Spiritual not religious, far left_


I do not usually refer to myself as "spiritual" because I'm not at all attracted to the sentimental, disembodied, other-worldly understanding of the spiritual produced by this culture. New Ageism and the like is just the sort of caricature of spirituality one would expect from a materialistic civilisation. Rather as those with hearts of stone tend to weep at schmaltzy music, so those who would not recognice a genuine spiritual value if it fell into their laps tend to see the spiritual as spooky, ethereal and esoteric.

True spirituality, I believe, is an aspect of living free authentic lives in love and communion with other people. It does not express it self in the alienated living death of capitalism. True spirituality can here arise only as subversive action. In fighting injustice, fighting the state and capital, protecting the weak, feeding the poor, welcoming the immigrants.


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

NoodlePan said:


> EDIT: My idea of a left-right spectrum would be more government to the left and less to the right. Making extreme right having minarchy (limited government) and anarchy.


I doubt anarchists and communists would percieve themselves as extreme right though. Most likely as radical left.


----------



## Maru the Gingerhead (Apr 25, 2013)

_Religious believer and follower, moderate right

Catholic and moderate rightist._


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

DualGnosis said:


> This would be a more accurate way of discerning political views, versus (far right, centrist left, etc.)
> 
> Your religious choices however, are quite sufficient.
> 
> P.S. Not trying to annoy you, just letting you know. BTW, I'm Unitarian Universalist/Libertarian Right.


This post says it perfectly.

As I don't feel like I can properly vote, I'll say here that I'm an agnostic floating somewhere in the Libertarian Right.


----------



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

DualGnosis said:


> I'm sorry to say OP, but this was not a very well made survey.
> 
> First of all, there is no distinction between the economic spectrum versus the political spectrum. One can be far right on economics and far left on politics, or vice versa. You need to understand that, but I am assuming that you are basing this spectrum on stereotypical Liberal vs. Conservative views which probably reflects the choices you offer. I'm here to tell you that this is not the case at all in terms of real political views. Take a look this following image:
> 
> ...


Aww. Well, thank you for pointing that out. 

If were to, hypothetically speaking, redo the poll with amendments, then I would include the Right/Left Authoritarian and Right/Left Libertarian categories. Unfortunately, that would also mean that I would have to specify _to what __degree _people could land on each of the four categories. (_Ex. "Far authoritarian left, moderate authoritarian left, far authoritarian left/libertarian left, middle authoritarian right/libertarian right..."_) 

In a poll that only allows a maximum of 20 choices, there simply would not be enough room to include all of the possible political specifications _alongside _the religious choices.

Again, I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd call myself a centrist libertarian or even better (and oxymoronic) progressive libertarian. Religiously, I'm Agnostic.


----------



## V3n0M93 (May 20, 2010)

Atheist, social conservative, economically - far left.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Not very religious and not very spiritual and don't give a fuck about politics.


----------

